# Thiết kế phòng khách 16m2 theo không gian mở



## Dung Thủy (25/10/21)

Thiết kế phòng khách 16m2 theo không gian mở
•    Tương tự như cách bài trí phòng khách nhỏ 10m2, những phòng khách diện tích có phần hạn chế như phòng khách 16m2 thì giải pháp tốt nhất để mở rộng không gian là hãy liên kết với các khu vực khác trong nhà của mình
•    Bạn có thể tích hợp giữa nội thất phòng bếp kết hợp phòng khách. Khi đó không gian phòng khách của bạn sẽ được giải phóng khỏi những bức tường bí bách. Điều đó giúp mang đến một tầm nhìn rộng hơn, thoáng hơn và không còn cảm giác chật chội. Bên cạnh đó thì cũng tạo nên sự kết nối hài hòa, thống nhất giữa các phòng.
Cách bố trí phòng khách 16m2 này đã tích hợp không gian phòng khách với phòng bếp để không gian rộng rãi và ít bí bách. Bên cạnh đó, để tạo điểm nhấn, mẫu trang trí đã bố trí thêm tranh ảnh và chậu để tất cả không gian hòa hợp vào nhau.




Mẫu phòng khách thiết kế mở này khá được ưa chuộng hiện nay. Tone màu chủ đạo của mẫu thiết kế nội thất phòng khách 20m2
thiết kế là màu trắng. Nhờ vậy mà nó mang đến vẻ đẹp tinh tế và nhã nhặn. Với kiểu thiết kế này chắc phòng bếp liền phòng khách
•    chắn sẽ khiến phòng khách của bạn thoáng và rộng rãi hơn rất nhiều.
•    Thiết kế không gian mở không cần phải sử dụng thêm vách ngăn khi tích hợp giữa những không gian với nhau vì sẽ làm thêm rối mắt và chiếm không gian hơn. Thay vào đó, mẫu thiết kế phòng khách 16m2 này đã khéo léo thiết kế nội thất với bếp có cùng tông màu màu xanh và màu gỗ với nhau, giúp mang lại vẻ đẹp hiện đại đồng nhất các không gian trong nhà.
2. Sử dụng nội thất thông minh khi bố trí phòng khách 16m2
•    Sử dụng nội thất thông minh chính là một trong những giải pháp luôn được nhắc đến mỗi khi thiết kế những không gian có diện tích nhỏ. Những nội thất đa năng tích hợp các chức năng lại với nhau tạo ra một kích thước nhỏ gọn, tiện dụng cho phòng khách của bạn. Bên cạnh đó, nó còn mang đến hiệu quả sử dụng cao nữa. 
•    Tất nhiên khi trang trí phòng khách 16m2 thì bạn không thể thiếu đi những chiếc tủ, kệ lưu trữ đồ dùng để không gian gọn gàng hơn. Bạn có thể sử dụng chiếc bàn cafe tích hợp nhiều ngăn chứa đồ nhỏ hoặc là những chiếc ghế được thiết kế có ngăn trống ở giữa để bố trí. Ngoài ra, thay vì sử dụng nhiều chiếc ghế đơn thì bạn nên sử dụng chiếc ghế dài để có nhiều vị trí ngồi hơn.
•    Mẫu phòng khách đẹp nhà cấp 4 thường sử dụng những loại bàn có hộc nhỏ để đựng thêm những vật dụng cần thiết cho phòng khách 16m2. Sử dụng tông màu kem để mang cảm giác rộng rãi hơn.
•    Mẫu thiết kế phòng khách 16m2 này đã tận dụng kệ để sách có nhiều hộc tủ giúp gia chủ và các thành viên trong gia đình có thể bố trí các đồ dùng hoặc vật lưu niệm khác. Với thiết kế này không chỉ giúp căn phòng gọn gàng mà còn tiết kiệm khá nhiều diện tích căn phòng.
3. Sử dụng tông màu tươi sáng cho phòng khách nhỏ hẹp
•    Sử dụng những gam màu sắc tươi sáng như trắng, kem hay màu be là cách cải thiện không gian đơn giản nhưng lại hiệu quả vô cùng bất ngờ cho bài trí nội thất phòng khách 16m2. Ngoài ra, các màu sắc trung tính như ghi, xám… cũng là những gam màu mà bạn có thể cân nhắc lựa chọn. Những màu sắc nhẹ nhàng, êm dịu này sẽ giúp cho phòng khách có cái nhìn hiện đại hơn.
•    Bên cạnh đó, các mảng tường có gam màu trầm hơn chính là hiệu ứng để đánh lừa thị giác. Nó giúp cho người nhìn sẽ chú ý vào sự tương phản đó hơn là diện tích thực của căn phòng. 
4. Bố trí phòng khách 16m2 ấn tượng với thiết kế sang trọng độc đáo

•    Đây là căn phòng khách khá đẹp, ấn tượng với cách thiết kế độc đáo. Chiều sâu hẹp vào bên trong nên lựa chọn những đồ nội thất dài, kích thước vừa phải. Mẫu sofa chữ L đặt men theo các góc tường, giúp tiết kiệm diện tích cho ngôi nhà. Sử dụng những đồ nội thất phòng khách sang trọng đa năng, nhiều công dụng để tiết kiệm diện tích cho căn hộ. Tạo thêm điểm nhấn bằng những vật dụng nhỏ gọn, kiểu dáng độc đáo ở các góc hoặc trên bức tường sẽ khiến ngôi nhà trở nên sinh động đẳng cấp hơn.
5. Tạo không gian lưu trữ khoa học cho thiết kế phòng khách 
•    Đồ dùng sinh hoạt hay nội thất luôn là một điều đáng chú ý mà các gia chủ quan tâm, tuy nhiên những lúc không cần dùng thì bạn cần cất giữ chúng thật gọn gàng để mang đến không gian gọn gàng và khoa học hơn, thuận lợi chon hu cầu sinh hoạt.
•    Hãy nhớ xem xét các giải pháp lưu trữ trong thiết kế nội thất phòng khách 16m2 của bạn. Ghế trang trí phòng khách hoặc bộ bàn ghế sofa phòng khách nhỏ theo một bức tường của phòng khách của bạn có thể kết hợp lưu trữ cho DVD và các thiết bị giải trí gia đình, trong khi cung cấp thêm chỗ ngồi. 
6. Bố trí ánh sáng phòng khách 16m2
•    Một phòng khách có thể có nhiều chức năng khác nhau, vì vậy chìa khóa để chiếu sáng phòng khách tốt là sự đa dạng và đa dạng. Với ánh sáng nhân tạo, chẳng hạn, thường có ích khi có một vài nguồn ánh sáng khác nhau. Điều khiển nhiều trong số này trên một công tắc điều chỉnh độ sáng hoặc hệ thống chiếu sáng sẽ cho phép bạn đặt tác vụ hoặc ánh sáng tâm trạng phù hợp ở các khu vực khác nhau.
•    Sử dụng mạch vòng 5A (sẽ yêu cầu ổ cắm chân 5A, được thiết kế cho các chân tròn nhỏ) có thể cho phép bạn vận hành một số đèn bàn và đèn sàn xung quanh phòng từ công tắc đèn hoặc bộ điều chỉnh độ sáng, có thể hiệu quả và hiệu quả.
•    Đèn có thể là tính năng thiết kế rất phong cách. Một đèn treo có thể trông nổi bật trong một căn phòng đối xứng truyền thống, trong khi một đèn sàn hình vòm dài có thể là một tính năng thị giác và có vị trí linh hoạt, làm tăng thêm vẻ lung linh cho các mẫu sofa cho chung cư nhỏ. Để biết thêm lời khuyên về ánh sáng phòng khách 16m2.
Vậy là quý khách đã nắm được cách thiết kế nội thất phòng khách 16m2 cho hoàn hảo rồi. Để được tư vấn thêm vui lòng inbox fanpage Nội thất Dung Thủy để được trợ giúp.


----------



## duongpham (25/10/21)

Lỗi ảnh nên không nhìn được, mình cũng đang quan tâm thiết kế căn phòng nhỏ xinh của mình


----------

